# consigli per maneggiare un hd morente

## MajinJoko

Buon pomeriggio a tutti,

ho un pc che uso da serverino gentoo.

Da qualche tempo avevo l'hd che era in procinto di tirar le cuoia, e ormai l'ora è giunta: si avvia una volta su 3, copiano i files di qua e di là si inchioda.. insomma è ora di salvare il salvabile e gettare nella spazzatura il cadavere.

Scrivo per chiedervi un consiglio "pratico". Ora, certo mi piacerebbe salvare tutto, o quasi, ma la cosa più importante è il sistema base (in pratica, tutta la / esclusa la /home/) per non dover tirar su da zero un nuovo sistema.

Poi, tutto quello che riesco a recuperare è più che apprezzabile.

Quindi, come procedere per minimizzare i danni? Io pensavo di entrare con una live, e da lì backuppare tutto. Però il problema è che già temo quante volte si inchioderà.. prima domanda, da un ambiente live andrà in blocco (tipo kernel-panic) come da dentro il sistema installato? Oppure al limite smonto e rimonto il disco?

Seconda domanda, pensavo di montarlo in read only per evitare il pericolo di corruzione di dati. È una cosa sensata? Ovviamente se il disco muore fisicamente non c'é santo che tenga, io mi riferisco solo alla possibilità che a forza di inchiodarsi possa corrompermi la partizione.

Altri consigli? Qualunque cosa, anche banale, è ben accetta.

Grazie fin d'ora per l'aiuto

----------

## ago

collegare il disco ad un'pc dove gira linux?

----------

## djinnZ

Se le dimensioni del disco o delle partizioni lo consentono collegarlo ad un altro pc e creare un'immagine con ddrescue (a proposito com'è finita tra il pacchetto ddrescue e dd-rescue? alla fine non so più quale installare). Poi lavorare sull'immagine con testdisk o montarla in loopback.

----------

## riverdragon

Se la copia di file lo manda in blocco non c'è nessuna magia che ti eviti di finirci contro (a parte un po' di culo). L'idea del montaggio read-only è buona, così se si inchioda puoi smontarlo "a sberle" senza grossi problemi. Sinceramente eviterei le copie "tutto in uno" come dd: se si interrompe devi buttare tutto il lavoro fatto e ricominciare; io copierei una directory alla volta proprio per avere un punto da cui ripartire se succede il peggio.

----------

## djinnZ

per questo ho detto ddrescue. In caso di errore va avanti diversamente da dd ed altri.

----------

## riverdragon

Sì, ma un conto è se trova un blocco illeggibile, in quel caso hai ragione; un altro è se il disco smette di rispondere e bisogna smontarne le partizioni, disalimentarlo e magari riavviare pure (non credo si possano far riconoscere i dischi fissi a computer già acceso) - perché se non ho capito male la situazione è quest'ultima.

----------

## MajinJoko

Esatto, la situazione è quest'ultima.

L'idea per ora potrebbe esser quella di montarlo in readonly, provare con dd-rescue (forse però non devo neppure montarlo per dd-rescue) e se si blocca lasciar perdere e fare una copia a tentativi..

----------

## Kernel78

 *Homepage di sys-fs/ddrescue wrote:*   

> you can interrupt the rescue at any time and resume it later at the same point

 

in ogni caso ti consiglio di procurarti un dock usb per dischi, in questo modo se anche il disco dovesse impallarsi per fare un altro tentativo non devi riavviare la macchina  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Meno male che kernel78 si è ricordato che alle volte bisogna ripetere anche l'ovvio ma non che abbiamo discusso già della cosa (od ha deciso di essere magnanimo, ma il moderatore è lui quindi...).

Colleghi il disco via usb, anche perché se inizia a risuonare come un motore sbiellato è meglio staccargli brutalmente l'alimentazione piuttosto che continuare a farlo andare (e collegandolo internamente non puoi farlo).

Faccio notare che il mount in RO anche su usb non garantisce dal blocco del kernel ed è meglio che tutto il supporto usb sia modulare (per poterlo forzare a ricaricarsi o finisce che devi riavviare lo stesso).

Un tal koma (credo) ha suggerito una pratica oscena e brutale per sbloccare le testine, cercare, cercare...

Inizi la copia della partizione (opzione -n attiva mi raccomando) e quando ti si blocca provi ad impostare un salto (opzione -i) lasciando uno spazio pari ad un paio di tracce (o di più), quel tanto che basta a saltare il settore rotto (qui si va a naso).

Se riesci nell'operazione con dd if=/dev/zero etc. ti crei un file di dimensione pari a quanto hai saltato e con un banalissimo cat ti crei l'iimagine.

Per i casi intermedi quali nessun alle testine ed ai bracci ma solo alla superficie del disco (quindi ti viene errore in lettura ma null'altro) ti puoi riferire alla sezione sul fill mode e ti consiglio di usare sempre zero.

L'optimum sarebbe poter utilizzare il disco interno perchè se ti si blocca l'usb ed anche l'HD di output è collegato li ne esce fuori un enorme pasticcio.

Una volta creata l'immagine si parla di recuperare un filesystem danneggiato e ti regoli di conseguenza.

Dimenticavo se la live parte da ata ed il disco è sata o la live viene totalmente caricata in ram si può pensare di utilizzare un supporto modulare per il disco interno, ma rimane una pessima idea. Quasi quanto tentare qualsiasi operazione diretta di recupero su un hd danneggiato, che sia RO o meno.

Spero di esser stato chiaro.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Gli ho ridato una letta e mi sembrano tutt'ora contenuti più che validi  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408378.html

----------

